# Suche so ne spezielle "Steckdose"



## garrisson (26. September 2011)

Moin moin

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich hab nen Soundanlage mit Subwoofer und 2 Sateliten.
Diese hat so nen kleine Fernsteuerung(Kabelgebunden) mit nem Bildschirm dran. Jetzt ist das dumme, dass es an dem Ding
keinen An/Aus-Schalter für die ganze Anlage gibt. Also leuchtet die Anlage konstant oder ich muss immer zum Subwoofer und
den kleinen Schalter suchen gehen. Jetzt such ich ne Möglichkeit und das elegant zu lösen. Beim rumsurfen bin ich auf folgendes gestossen:
ProdukteDetails2
Der hat 2 Dosen, auf der einen ist dann der PC, auf der andern die Soundanlage. Wenn der PC ausgeschaltet wird, soll auf der anderen Steckdose der Saft 
abgedreht werden und umgekehrt. Also in dem Sinn eigentlich genau das, was ich suche.

Jetzt würd ich von euch gerne wissen, obs da vllt. noch andere Lösungen gibt  .

Gruss
garrisson


----------



## King_Sony (26. September 2011)

Suchst du Vll. master slave Steckdosen?


----------



## garrisson (26. September 2011)

Hmm, joar das könnte eigentlich noch was für mich sein. Is halt blöd, ich hab schon ne Steckdosenleiste.. Wenns billiger kommt mach ichs lieber anders, wenn nicht kommt wohl ne neue Leiste... Sind die denn zuverlässig? Hab gelesen, dass einige nach ner Zeit ausfallen


----------



## Combi (26. September 2011)

gibt auch steckdosen-adapter sozusagen mit fernbedienung..
steckst du zwischen leiste und stecker der anlage,kannst dann bequem per fernbedienung an/ausschalten..


----------



## DAEF13 (26. September 2011)

Nimm eine Master Slave Steckdose, das erleichter einem vieles
Der PC selbst wird zwar immer mit dem Standby Strom versorgt, der Rest (Monitor, Drucker, Anlage, ...) wird aber vollkommen automatisch ein- und ausgeschaltet.

Auf den Komfort möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten - nie wieder mit dem Fuß unterm Tisch nach dem Knopf suchen


----------



## rebel4life (27. September 2011)

Momentan gibt es bei einem Discounter gerade Funksteckdosen, hab aber gerade keine Ahnung mehr, ob das Aldi, Lidl oder etwas ala Praktiker war.

Master Slave hat leider einen sehr hohen Standbyverbrauch, für das gibt es jedoch USB Steckdosen - die sind deutlich besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

USB-angesteuerte Steckdosen können keinen niedrigeren Verbrauch als Master-Slave haben, weil es in beiden Fällen um den Stromverbrauch des Rechners geht, der weder mittels Master-Slave noch USB vom Netz getrennt werden kann 
Da helfen nur Schalterleisten.


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich verwende schon seit Jahren einen "Power-Manager" von Conrad. 
Das ist ein Tischgerät mit 7 einzeln schaltbaren Steckdose und einem Master-Schalter. 
Hier mal ein aktuelles Gerät mit 5 Steckdosen: POWER MANAGER BOOS RC 5 im Conrad Online Shop
Man braucht sich nicht mehr nach irgendwelchen Schaltern zu bücken und kann die Geräte separat ein/ausschalten, wie man es gerade benötigt.


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Kann es nicht schädlich sein, wenn man die Geräte jedesmal an der Steckdose ausschaltet ?

Sry, wenn die Frage dämlich ist, ich hatte aber sowas mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Oktober 2011)

Jein. Bei Geräten wie einem Computer ist es schädlich da oft Inhalte nicht fertig auf z.B. die Festplatte geschrieben werden können und so fehlerhafte Dateisysteme usw. entstehen.

Wenn es hingegen nur ein Gerät wie ein Verstärker ist, dann macht das dem nix, ausgenommen es ist etwas ala AVR und mitten im Speichervorgang von z.B. ner Kanalkonfiguration zieht man den Stecker.

Aber der klassische analoge Verstärker wird generell so abgeschalten (ggf. etwas anderst wenn man ihn per Fernbedienung anschalten kann) und hält das aus.


@*ruyven_macaran*:

In dem Punkt des Stromverbrauchs muss ich dir ganz klar widersprechen. Bei einer Master Slave Steckdose sitzt eine Auswerteschaltung in der Steckdosenleiste welche einen Eigenverbraucht hat, egal ob der PC an ist oder nicht.

Bei der USB Steckdosenleiste wird ein Relai oder im idealen Fall ein ELR direkt über die 5V vom USB geschalten, daher verbraucht die Leiste im ausgeschalteten Zustand keinen Strom. Was der PC im Standby verbrauch ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke rebel4life, da habe ich wieder was gelernt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Jein. Bei Geräten wie einem Computer ist es schädlich da oft Inhalte nicht fertig auf z.B. die Festplatte geschrieben werden können und so fehlerhafte Dateisysteme usw. entstehen.
> 
> Wenn es hingegen nur ein Gerät wie ein Verstärker ist, dann macht das dem nix, ausgenommen es ist etwas ala AVR und mitten im Speichervorgang von z.B. ner Kanalkonfiguration zieht man den Stecker.
> 
> Aber der klassische analoge Verstärker wird generell so abgeschalten (ggf. etwas anderst wenn man ihn per Fernbedienung anschalten kann) und hält das aus.



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt eine ganz Reihe von Geräten, die nicht sonderlich positiv auf derartiges Ausschalten reagieren (gerade HiFi-Equipment sollte IMMER erst ausgeschaltet und dann vom Strom genommen werden, das können einen Verstärker und Boxen sonst durchaus übel nehmen) und es gibt auch z.B. Netzteile, bei denen regelmäßige Kaltstarts zu einer extrem beschleunigten Alterung fürten (= nach einem halben Jahr an einer Schalterleiste waren sie hinüber, während sie anderswo 3+ Jahre hielten)

Aber bei den meisten Geräten sind die negativen Folgen klein genug, um sie in Kauf zu nehmen. (Ich persönlich habe seit über einem Jahrzehnt Boxen und Monitor an Master-Slave und nie ein Problem gehabt)



> In dem Punkt des Stromverbrauchs muss ich dir ganz klar widersprechen. Bei einer Master Slave Steckdose sitzt eine Auswerteschaltung in der Steckdosenleiste welche einen Eigenverbraucht hat, egal ob der PC an ist oder nicht.



Das bißchen Schaltung ergibt aber nicht den von dir geschilderten "sehr hohen Stand-By-Verbrauch". Im Vergleich zum Stand-By-Verbrauch des Rechners sollte es komplett vernachlässigbar sein. Umgekehrt kannst du über USB-angesteuerte Leisten, die nur mit einem einfachen Relais arbeiten, bei einer ganzen Reihe aktueller Boards (leider, leider) komplett vergessen, weil die USB-Ports immer häufiger via 5Vstb versorgt werden. D.h. es ist auch Strom drauf, wenn der Rechner aus ist, und du brauchst eine intelligente/programmierbare Leiste (mit eigenem Stromverbrauch), die erkennt, ob der Datenaustausch via USB klappt.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Oktober 2011)

Dann sag das mal Aldi. Der Eigenverbrauch von durchschnittlichen Master Slave Steckdosenleisten liegt bei leicht mal 10W.

PS: Wenn ich klassischer Stereovertärker mein, dann mein ich auch einen solchen. Der hat seine Schalter einfach vor der Primärwicklung des Trafos. Bis auf die Schalterstellung unterscheidet sich da nichts. Genauso sieht es bei den normalen PC Boxen aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

10 W 
Ich kann bei mir den Unterschied zu den 5-7 W, die der PC selbst zieht, nicht einmal messen.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Oktober 2011)

Tja, ich schon. 

Und 10W sind garantiert nicht wenig.

Das sind 10W*24h*365,25/1000 im Jahr, sprich 87,66kWh; das sind bei einem Preis von 0,25€ je kWh jährlich rund 21,92€.

Du zahlst somit knapp 22€ für diese Elektronik in deiner Steckdose im Jahr. Selbstverständlich zusätzlich zu den 6-7W von deinem PC (gutes Netzteil  ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

10 W könnte ich sehr wohl messen. Wenn sie denn da wären. Aber ich messe zwischen Leiste und PC 6-7 W und zwischen Leiste und Steckdose ebenfalls 6-7 W.
Ich kann nicht 100%ig sagen, ob mein VC160 in dem Bereich noch höchst akurat misst, vielleicht sind es auch 10 W oder nur 5 W insgesamt (und ich habe am fast identischen System auch schon mal 16 W Stand-By gemessen - ggf. eine Frage der Netzteiltemperatur), aber es sollte präzise genug messen, um den Unterschied zwischen zwei Messungen im Abstand von wenigen Minuten verwerten können. Und dieser Abstand, entsprechend dem Eigenverbrauch der Leiste, liegt eben <1 W.
Eine 25 € / Jahr Leiste würde ich dem Verkäufer um die Ohren schlagen.


----------

